# Jonas stellt sich vor



## Koi-Jonas (13. Apr. 2008)

Hallo liebe Gartenteich Community !

Möchte euch hier mal meine neuesten Teichbilder zeigen . Ich bin sehr fasziniert von dem Leben im und am Teich. Euer Forum gefällt mir sehr gut. Habe dadurch schon viele gute Tipps gesammelt.

 


Foto 


Foto 


Foto 


Foto 


Foto 


Wurde vor zwei Wochen erst komplett neu gemacht, da in der Erweiterung, die ich vor einem Jahr gebaut habe ein Fehler war!
Mein Teich war nicht richtig verklebt aber jetzt ist alles dicht =)


----------



## Koi-Jonas (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

Meine 5 Schützlinge :

2 __ Goldfisch
2 __ Shubunkin
1 Black Moore __ Schleierschwanz


Foto 



Foto 



Foto


----------



## AMR (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

hey
dein blackmoor is cool^^...hatte ich auch mal..aber ist nach einem monat leider gestorben... also dein teich ist 1,20 tief?...schleierwänze sind ja immer empfindlich im winter


----------



## Koi-Jonas (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

joa der macht das aber gut mit.. hab den seit letztem Jahr!
Auf den Bildern sieht man aber, er hat so n weißen Michlfleck.

Sollte ich ihn in Quarantäne nehmen und beandeln?
habe noch einen kleinen Teich. Hab Verdacht auf Karpfenpocken.
Ich möchte die anderen nicht gefährden !!!


----------



## Alex45525 (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

Hallo,

willkommen!

Kleiner Tipp:

Wenn Du mit wenig Aufwand ganz elegant und sicher die letzten Flecken mit offener Folie kaschieren möchtest, dann gib doch mal "Ufermatte" in die Suche hier im Forum ein. Einige Fotos von bepflanzter Ufermatte findest Du auch in dem Link in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Koi-Jonas (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du mit wenig Aufwand ganz elegant und sicher die letzten Flecken mit offener Folie kaschieren möchtest, dann gib doch mal "Ufermatte" in die Suche hier im Forum ein. Einige Fotos von bepflanzter Ufermatte findest Du auch in dem Link in meiner Signatur.



Hey... danke für den Tipp !
Wie du auf den Bildern erkennen kannst, habe ich schon Ufermatten.
Hab für die paar aber schon einiges hingelegt. -.-
Stinknormale Kartoffelsäcke würden es ja auch tun.. aber die konnt ich bis jetzt noch nicht finden .. muss ich mal nachgucken! Ich muss bei mir am Rhein auch nochma n paar steine besorgen.. hab die letzten Tage nichtmehr viel Zeit gehabt .. aber nächste woche mach ich das noch fertig 


Wenn du n Tipp hast wie ich günstig an sowas ran komme, wärs echt cool!
Kartoffelsäcke bzw. der stoff dürfte ja echt nicht teuer sein. ZUschneiden kann ich mir den ja natürlich selbst ! hehe


----------



## ~jens~ (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

hey,
nimm doch einfach diesen grünen Kunstrasen, erst eine zeit lang gut wässern um eventuelle Weichmacher auszuspülen und dann am Teichrand entlang legen 
lg


----------



## Alex45525 (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

Ja, den Kostenaspekt meinte ich damit, als ich Dir riet, "Ufermatte" als Suchbegriff einzugeben. Einige hier haben ein gute und preisgünstige Alternative aufgetan.

Nee, leider habe ich das auf Deinen Fotos nicht bemerkt. Ich rate davon ab, Kartoffelsäcke oder Jutematte zu benutzen. Nach spätestens drei Jahren ist das Zeug durchgefault. Und dann rutscht Dein Bewuchs ins Nirvana.

Beherzige besser meinen Rat und recherchiere nach "Ufermatte"!
Billig und gut kommt dabei 'raus!

Ich selbst habe teuer und gut. Weil ich dieses Forum erst entdeckt habe, als bereits alles angelegt war...


----------



## Alex45525 (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

OK, jetzt habe ich es auch gesehen.

Aber, da geht noch viel mehr...für kleines Geld...Lass Dich inspirieren!

Klasse finde ich das Stück Totholz im Wasser. Sowas muss ich mir auch noch besorgen. Woher hast Du das? Waldspaziergang, oder Baumfällaktion...oder beides...


----------



## Koi-Jonas (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

Das Holzstück ist ein Überbleibsel meines Aquariums, was ich als kleines kind gepflegt habe. Diese Baumwurzeln bekommt man in jedem Aquaristikhandel. Als kleine Rückzugsmöglichkeit für Fische Ideal geeignet!

Das mit dem Kunstrasen is ne gute Idee. Werde ich mal versuchen. 

Aber ALEX?
Du hast in deinem Beitrag "NG-Ufermattensaat" beschrieben. Was ist das genau und woher bekommt man das?
Das gefällt mir sehr gut!

Die Matten die ich bisher hatte dienen eiglt auch nur zur deko und nicht als Halterung für Pflanzen! Das waren auch keine Taschen, sondern ca. 80cm² große Stoffstücke! Also die Pflanzen werden nach dem Zerfall der Matten immernoch halten 

Übrigens: Der hässliche knallgrüne Schlauch wird noch kaschiert  .. is nicht gerade ein Blickfang ! hehe


----------



## Alex45525 (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

Leider bekomme ich keine Provision:
NG = www.naturagart.de


----------



## Annett (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

Hallo Alex,

warum schreibst Du denn den Link nicht aus? 

Is doch nix schlimmes dran!


----------



## Alex45525 (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

Hmmm, ich mag es nicht wirklich, Werbung zu machen. Selbst für gute Produkte. Schon gar nicht, wenn man dann noch über Suchmaschinen gefunden werden kann.

OK, NG ist sicher ein seriöser und guter, wenn auch nicht gerade billiger Lieferant. Jedoch: Gilt das auch morgen noch, wenn diese Aussagen hier noch immer gefunden werden können?



Nach z.B. einem Inhaberwechsel kann alles ganz anders aussehen. Dann würden mich meine Empfehlungen vielleicht ärgern...


----------



## Annett (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

Hallo Alex,

ja die Begründung lass ich gelten.... 

Ist ja auch jedem seine Sache, wie er die Links einstellt. Solange sie für den User nutzbar bleiben. :smoki

@Jonas
Wenn Du vorsichtig kleine X förmige Schnitte in die Matte machst, ohne die Folie zu beschädigen, kannst Du auch kleinere Pflanzenableger gezielt pflanzen....


----------



## Koi-Jonas (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

Annett!

Danke für deinen Tipp .. aber das mit den Ufermatten von denen is mir zu aufwendig bzw auch zu teuer. Das gefällt mir zwar richtig gut und würde sich bestimmt gut machen, aber ich bin eher der freund von selbst machen und wenig bezahlen ^^ .. ich versuch meinen Teich billig und naturgerecht einzurichten .. Ich werde das lieber mit Kunstrasen machen, den kann ich mir vorher genau angucken und bekomm den im Baumarkt!

Aber das mit den X förmigen Schnitten is echt ne gute idee =)


----------



## Frettchenfreund (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

Hallo Jonas

.. ich versuch meinen Teich billig und naturgerecht einzurichten ..!

Naturgerecht ist Kunstrasen aber bestimmt nicht.

Weiß Du was für ein mist in so eine Kunstrasenteppich ist? 

Ich weiß nicht!  

VG   Volker


----------



## Christine (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

Lieber Volker,

teure Ufermatte ist auch nicht viel naturgerechter, denn die ist garantiert auch nicht aus Bio-Baumwolle geklöppelt. 

Mit Kunstrasen, anständig vorbehandelt sprich gewässert, und mit einem annehmbaren UV-Stabilitätsfaktor, kann durchaus eine Alternative für Sparfüchse sein. Schon einige hier im Forum haben gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht.


----------



## Alex45525 (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

Leute, lasst uns nicht päpstlicher als der Papst himself sein. Alle unsere Teiche sind künstlich und werden es immer bleiben. Naturnah ist dabei kein Widerspruch. Einfach wörtlich: Nah an der Natur. Und da auf unserer unnatürlichen Abdichtung nichts hält, kann man sich dort halt mit anderen Mitteln behelfen, um der Natur einen guten Ansiedelungsraum zu bieten.

Ich bin ein Fan von Ufermatte!!! 

Weitermachen...


----------



## Koi-Jonas (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

Herr Fretchenfreund ...

du solltest dir mal Unterwasserbilder von gesunkenen Schiffen angucken .. Ein schiff besteht/-stand auch nicht aus reiner Natur .. guck dir mal an was die Unterwasserwelt daraus gemacht hat.. es bietet tausenden von Lebewesen unterschlupf und sieht richtig schön aus..Wie andere schon gesagt haben: Die NG Matte ist auch nicht naturgerecht und ich glaube, wenn man den Kunstrasen vorbehandelt wird es da echt keine Probleme geben!  Du hast Ziegelsteine auf deinem Rand liegen.. das ist ja auch NATUR PUR   .. das finde ich echt Potthässlich und errinert mich eher an ein hallenbad .. aber jeder so wie er s schön findet !! 

sooo das is meine Meinung dazu


----------



## Alex45525 (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

Hey Jonas, bleib mal geschmeidig. Potthässlich liegt immer im Sinne des Betrachters. Dir muss es doch nicht gefallen. Außerdem ist Frettchenfreund noch nicht fertig mit seinem Teich. Im Moment werden Natursteine gesucht. 

Und bei mir bemooste Baumwurzeln... 

Über Geschmack kann man doch bekanntlich nicht streiten...


----------



## Frettchenfreund (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

Oh,

alter Werbespruch " Wer wird denn gleich in die Luft gehen, greife lieber zur HB "

Er sind keine Ziegelsteine!

Aber Sorry, wenn ich meine Meinung hier nicht sagen darf, werde ich dieses nicht mehr machen und verabschiede mich von diesem Thema.

Viel Spassss

Volker


----------



## Christine (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

Lieber Volker, lieber Jonas,

es kommt auch immer ein bißchen drauf an, wie man seine Meinung sagt. 
Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft,   so schallt es heraus.  

Und nun habt Euch :beeten bitte wieder lieb,   ich bin nämlich harmoniesüchtig!


----------



## Alex45525 (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

Ja Du blumige Else, da schließe ich mich an!


----------



## Frettchenfreund (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jonas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was war daran schlimmmmm?

Ich kann es mir nich vorstellen so einen Teppich der wohl aus PVC beteht in einen Teich zu legen. Ich weiß nur durch jahrelange Erfahrung im PVC Bereich, was da in Wirklichkeit alles drin ist. Von Weichmachern bis zu *Bleisterade* die man nicht so einfach rausgewaschen bekommt. Die aber mit den Jahren ausgasen und sich dann im Wasser ablagern können. Es sei denn sie werden durch andere chemische Stoffe im Kunststoff gebunden.

( Dieses gilt nicht für die extra für Trinkwasser gefertigte Rohre, denn da ist die Zusammensetzung etwas anders und sind daher viel Teurer )

Und noch zu Jonas:

Wenn 1000 versunkene Schiffe in den Weltmeeren liegen ist das Verhältnis zu deinem Teich eher nichtig.

Aber ich gebe gerne Frieden.


VG  Volker


----------



## Christine (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

Lieber Volker,

wenn Du es gleich so formuliert hättest, wäre es bestimmt richtig angekommen.

Aber Deine Botschaft, garniert mit dem Kotz-Smilie, den ich überhaupt nicht mag, kam irgendwie negativ rüber.

So, und nu is gut


----------



## Annett (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

Hi,

na denn will ich auch mal noch meinen Senf dazu geben.  

Einige verwenden die Ufermatte oder Kunstrasen schon seit Jahren am Teich. OHNE bisher sichtbare Probleme.
Keiner, der hier nen ordentlichen Teichrand gestalten will, wird sich die Fische später auf den Teller legen wollen.... denke ich.  

@Volker


			
				Volker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann es mir nich vorstellen so einen Teppich der wohl aus PVC beteht in einen Teich zu legen. Ich weiß nur durch jahrelange Erfahrung im PVC Bereich, was da in Wirklichkeit alles drin ist. Von Weichmachern bis zu Bleisterade die man nicht so einfach rausgewaschen bekommt.


Also ich hab PVC-Folie im gesamten Teich.. und Du?    





Wie Else schon schrieb - *der Ton macht die Musik.* 
Wenn man seine Argumente vernünftig rüber bringt, dann gibt das ne nette Diskussion über so ziemlich jedes Thema. 
Ohne persönliche Empfindlichkeiten hervorzurufen. 
Dieser Teil galt/gilt für alle Streithähne. Streithennen konnte ich diesmal (wie so oft  ) nicht entdecken. :smoki

Und jetzt: Weitermachen!


----------



## Koi-Jonas (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

@Alex



			
				Jonas89 schrieb:
			
		

> .. aber jeder so wie er s schön findet !!



Das sagt doch schon alles ..  Schönheit liegt im Sinne des Betrachters ! 

Das mit den versunkenen Schiffen in den Meeren sollte eigentlich nur so ein Beispiel sein, dass sich die Natur auch an Gegebenheiten anpasst!

Habe durch das Forum hier auch nur erfahren, dass das mit dem Kunstrasen keine Probleme gibt, wenn man ihn vernünftig auswäscht ! Ich will ja echt keinen dumm anmachen und ich denke ich hab mich gut ausgedrückt ^^ .. 

Fretchenfreund : Du bist nur in meinen Fragen bzw Themen immer auffällig und alles is ja schlecht was ich sage .. war ja in meiner Fischbesatz frage schon so! Da meintest du auch schon, dass ich ja nichts verstehen würde, weil ich ja noch so jung bin 

Aber streiten wir nicht weiter rum .. hehe


----------



## Koi-Jonas (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

So hier setze ich auch mal ein paar Bilder von meinem Bachlauf rein, der schon fast fertig ist !

Foto  Foto  Foto


----------



## Koi-Jonas (3. Juni 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

So sieht er heute fertig aus

Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto  Foto


----------



## Frettchenfreund (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

Hallo Jonas!

Auch wenn wir keine Freunde geworden sind möchte ich Dir zwei sachen Sagen.

1. Der Teich und der Bachlauf sind gut geworden.  Das war das Positive!
2. Dein Profielbild finde ich erschreckend. Wenn Du mir so wie auf dem Bild auf der Strasse begegnen würdest, würde ich die Strassenseite wechseln. Du hast doch bestimmt was besseres. Suche Dir was lustiges aus, den das Bild sieht einfach nur   aus und wir sind doch eigendlich ein lustiger Haufen hier im Forum.

Jonas, das war jetzt kein Meckern, Motzen usw. sondern nur ein gut gemeinter Rat, denn ich glaube das es einigen so geht wie mir.

PS: Vielleicht werden wir ja dann auch noch Freunde.


----------



## Phil (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

Hallo Jonas,

sehr hübscher Teich und den Bachlauf finde ich auch sehr schön. Du hast aus dem flachen Garten, das dir möglichste heraus geholt, meinen Respekt hast du dafür auf alle Fälle.
Kritik kann ich daran nicht wirklich äußern, würde es doch unterm Strich zu sehr auf das hinaus laufen was ich schön finde und es soll ja dir gefallen, nicht mir  
Wie schon an anderen Stellen mehrfach erwähnt, wird ein Teich ohnehin nie fertig, zwar nicht immer günstig, aber durchaus nicht durchweg schlecht. Auch du wirst dich entwickeln und deswegen wünsch ich dir auf deinem weiteren Weg alles erdenklich gute.

Zum Profilbild, ich interpretiere es als grinsen, durchweg als gestelltes Bild, darüber lässt sich nicht streiten und sollte auch nicht  

Grüßle Phil


----------



## Alex45525 (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

Gibt's eigentlich ein schlimmeres Profilbild als meins???
.
.
 
.
.

.
.
:smoki


----------



## Christine (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*



			
				Alex45525 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt's eigentlich ein schlimmeres Profilbild als meins???



Willst Du darauf wirklich eine ehrliche Antwort


----------



## Koi-Jonas (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

Da war ich gut drauf und wurde von der seite fotografiert. ^^ ... war da halt bissje am grinse 

aber ich mach ma n anderes rein bald XD


----------



## Alex45525 (9. Juni 2008)

*AW: Jonas stellt sich vor*

War wohl eher eine rhetorische Frage...
...
...
...
(Und das war eine Kunstpause...)
...


----------

